# Do Not Hunt BC, Canada



## salmon (Jan 6, 2015)

Why would I say this about my beautiful province in Canada?

 Our current Liberal government has recently changed its policy in regards to wildlife allocations. These changes put a huge amount of our wildlife into the hands of the guiding industry at the behest of the GOABC (guide outfitters of BC) and have left resident hunters, like myself, with less opportunity. Basically, our government has privatized wildlife and sold it to the highest bidder with no regards to the average working class citizens who pay for conservation of animals and stewardship of the land through our taxes.

 The norm in North America is for 5-10% of game to be allocated to the guiding industry. The changes we are facing would put 40% of sheep/grizzly/mnt goat in the north to guides, and up to 25% of other species. These changes are NOT a result of surplus wildlife, we are actually in a downswing in game numbers at the moment. How would you feel if this was happening in your state? What if our province is setting a precedent?

 I am a working guy and come from pioneer stock in Northern BC. I fear for the hunting future for my children. I have joined up with this grass roots movement to protect our heritage from a greedy provincial government and a well funded lobby group, the GOABC.

 If you are considering booking a hunt in Canada, please educate yourself. There are guides in BC that do not belong to GOABC and do not support these allocation changes. Also remember, there are sheep in Yukon, Alberta and the North West Territories.

Finally, the lawyers are following our efforts and I'm afraid they may engage us residents with litigious law suits. So hear is my disclaimer. All comments are opinion only and I make no claim to the accuracy or completeness of any facts or figures I have provided. As I said please educate yourself. 

 Thank You for your time

Salmon


----------



## carver (Jan 6, 2015)

Y'all have my prayers,Good Luck


----------



## Budda (Jan 15, 2015)

Sounds like GA hunters saying "Florida hunters, please reconsider coming to Georgia to hunt because your driving up lease prices and I fear for the hunting future of my children".  

Gimme a break


----------



## 660griz (Jan 15, 2015)

Don't worry, I won't be going there to hunt. Can't bring my Ruger Alaskan.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jan 15, 2015)

Here!  http://www.env.gov.bc.ca/fw/wildlife/hunting/regulations/


----------



## honda450 (Jan 15, 2015)

Budda said:


> Sounds like GA hunters saying "Florida hunters, please reconsider coming to Georgia to hunt because your driving up lease prices and I fear for the hunting future of my children".
> 
> Gimme a break



Nope that ain't what he is saying at all.  We have no such things as leases here, so I can't speak for that. Paid access is illegal. 



660griz said:


> Don't worry, I won't be going there to hunt. Can't bring my Ruger Alaskan.



Why not? I run into lots of Americans up here that bring there own rifles from the US, had some nice American hunters help me out with a moose I shot a few years back.


----------



## honda450 (Jan 15, 2015)

I agree with what he is saying. Just think he titled the post wrong.


----------



## 660griz (Jan 15, 2015)

honda450 said:


> Why not? I run into lots of Americans up here that bring there own rifles from the US, had some nice American hunters help me out with a moose I shot a few years back.



It is a revolver I carry while bow hunting. Barrel is 2.5" and illegal in Canada.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jan 16, 2015)

honda450 said:


> I agree with what he is saying. Just think he titled the post wrong.



How much for a black cougar hunt in Banff?


----------



## groundhawg (Jan 16, 2015)

salmon said:


> Why would I say this about my beautiful province in Canada?
> 
> Our current Liberal government has recently changed its policy in regards to wildlife allocations. These changes put a huge amount of our wildlife into the hands of the guiding industry at the behest of the GOABC (guide outfitters of BC) and have left resident hunters, like myself, with less opportunity. Basically, our government has privatized wildlife and sold it to the highest bidder with no regards to the average working class citizens who pay for conservation of animals and stewardship of the land through our taxes.
> 
> ...



But if I go I want or need a guide and if they are allowed a greater amount of the game then this works in my favor.  Sorry but I like the idea.


----------



## honda450 (Jan 16, 2015)

660griz said:


> It is a revolver I carry while bow hunting. Barrel is 2.5" and illegal in Canada.



Never realized it was a hand gun.



shakey gizzard said:


> How much for a black cougar hunt in Banff?



That one may land ya in jail. hehe

Besides we only got brown ones here. 

Happy huntin boys.


----------



## Timberman (Jan 16, 2015)

I hunted in BC several times. I was told told that even though a guide may have a concession to hunt the locals could still hunt it. 
has that changed?


----------



## honda450 (Jan 16, 2015)

Timberman said:


> I hunted in BC several times. I was told told that even though a guide may have a concession to hunt the locals could still hunt it.
> has that changed?



No.   

Where did ya hunt in BC? And for what?


----------



## The mtn man (Jan 17, 2015)

Sounds kind if like Europe, only elite folks and outfitters have access to hunt. The common scum like most of us are not allowed, that's another reason to be a proud American.


----------



## Throwback (Jan 18, 2015)

so basically its the same effect as high fences here


T


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jan 18, 2015)

http://www.whoownstheworld.com/canada/


----------



## Timberman (Jan 18, 2015)

Mule deer near Fernie and moose and caribou cassiar mtns near Atlin bc.


----------



## honda450 (Jan 18, 2015)

cklem said:


> Sounds kind if like Europe, only elite folks and outfitters have access to hunt. The common scum like most of us are not allowed, that's another reason to be a proud American.



Nope you got it totally wrong. Read the first post over again. Its not access that concerns us, it the allocation of tags.  I can hunt anywhere a outfitter can hunt. 



Timberman said:


> Mule deer near Fernie and moose and caribou cassiar mtns near Atlin bc.



Yup both nice areas to hunt. Lots of big moose coming out of that Atlin area. Hope ya had a good time.


----------



## The Longhunter (Jan 18, 2015)

Throwback said:


> so basically its the same effect as high fences here
> 
> 
> T



It's pretty much the exact opposite of high fences.  The land is open, the harvest is restricted by allocating tags.


----------



## Throwback (Jan 18, 2015)

The Longhunter said:


> It's pretty much the exact opposite of high fences.  The land is open, the harvest is restricted by allocating tags.




They both have the effect of privatizing a large part of the herd was my point

T

T


----------



## swamp hunter (Jan 20, 2015)

This is not good news for the Locals.
Sorry to hear about it for you. I would not be happy either.
Good luck fellow Hunter..


----------



## The Longhunter (Jan 29, 2015)

Throwback said:


> They both have the effect of privatizing a large part of the herd was my point
> 
> T
> 
> T



Well, yeah, there is that.


----------

